# PLR electronics



## mikesmith (Feb 4, 2014)

Saw this gadget look interesting kind of expensive. Just starting out. I have a mac. Wondering how I might get designs that I get from digitizers onto my barudan bent zq201. Machine has a floppy, but using the floppy means buying a pc. Upgrading to usb-floppy emulator is possible, but it looks a bit tricky, so I may end up paying a technician to install - there goes the savings from that course of action. Then there' this gadget from PLR anyone have one or have a suggestion regarding this. Also looking at Embrilliance to get started for beginner software...opinions?


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

i installed one to an tajima machine 3 years ago and 2 or 3 to chinese machine, work ok.
i bought it directly from the producer ,richpeace.
is not an cheap device,but using it you can install machine software.
the cheap devices don t have this facility.
if you buy one with net option you can connect machine to an computer to send the designs.(i don t know if is possible for mac,you must ask)


----------



## rmonks (Nov 30, 2007)

dgeorge said:


> i installed one to an tajima machine 3 years ago and 2 or 3 to chinese machine, work ok.
> i bought it directly from the producer ,richpeace.
> is not an cheap device,but using it you can install machine software.
> the cheap devices don t have this facility.
> if you buy one with net option you can connect machine to an computer to send the designs.(i don t know if is possible for mac,you must ask)


So your saying the emulators you see on ebay will not do what the richpeace product will do . Reason I ask is I have just bought a Tajima C-904 and thinking of changing my floppy out


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

richpeace had an colaboration with tajima for usb emulators.
1000% will work.


----------



## rmonks (Nov 30, 2007)

dgeorge said:


> richpeace had an colaboration with tajima for usb emulators.
> 1000% will work.


My goodness I can't believe the difference in the price of an emulator from Richpeace vs. GOTEK $240 vs. $20-$40 from what i have read on the net is these things are all pretty much the same. Can you explain why I should pay $200 more, I need to be sold on paying the difference. WOW what a price difference


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

what can i say?
i see on internet many company in china witch sell gotek.
do you thrust?
i read a little the documentation.
theory is ok.
but....

maybe for 30$ you can try. 
i will try to buy one to make tests.

is somebody on this forum who used gotek emulator?


----------



## comingforhelp (Apr 23, 2014)

If I say PLR buys from RICHPEACE China, will you believe? I cannot tell you much but I know all the tricks inside.


----------



## rmonks (Nov 30, 2007)

I ordered one last week from GOTEK I will post the results as soon as I get it in and install it.
Thanks


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

i spoke with an Gotek dealer engineer and he told me I can use any USB pen capacity and is possible to install the machine software.
I also will buy one and I will inform you.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I already installed 2 Gotek emulators(SFR1M44-SUE) on 2 external Tajima readers and work OK.
I bough them from Aliexpress.com,Richard s store,16USD.
I bough also SFRM72-FU(33USD) for Tajima machines but for the moment is not installed.
I am sure will work.


----------



## rmonks (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought one but have not installed it. It looks like you had good luck with yours. I may try to install mine this week.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

pay attention to jumpers position !
what machine do you have?


----------



## rmonks (Nov 30, 2007)

Tajima TMFX-C904 the jumper came shipped on #2 and #5
is this the correct config.
Thanks


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

are you sure is the right model?
I changed one for TMFX and the model of FDD was NEC FD 1138C,26 pins connector without power connector.
i put an emulator(richpeace) with 26 pin connector without power
read only 720K disk.
was TMFX,not TMFX II,TMFX III,TMFX IV or V


----------



## rmonks (Nov 30, 2007)

dgeorge said:


> are you sure is the right model?
> I changed one for TMFX and the model of FDD was NEC FD 1138C,26 pins connector without power connector.
> i put an emulator(richpeace) with 26 pin connector without power
> read only 720K disk.
> was TMFX,not TMFX II,TMFX III,TMFX IV or V


This is a picture of the GOTEK front picture showing the Mod.#
also a picture of the pin config. on the old floppy, and the Mod# of the old floppy. I used the old mod. Number and pin config to order from ebay. I hope it is the correct one. How would I know.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

SFRM72-FU is used to replace FDD 720K
YE 702D-6639 fdd can be set to read 720K,1.2Mb,1.44Mb disk.
Depends of jumpers position. 
Your machine read only 720K disk?
Your emulator is set correct.
DS 0 and Ready signal on pin 34


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

dgeorge said:


> SFRM72-FU is used to replace FDD 720K


Anyone know if the SFRM72-FU will work with a Tajima TMEX C1201?


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

if your machine read ONLY 720K disk will work.
but i think your model work also with 1.44Mb disk.
in this case you need SFR1M44-FU.
what model is the your machine floppy drive?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

"what model is the your machine floppy drive?"

It's a 720 KB drive. I'll have to check for a model #.

Thanks


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

if your machine read only 720K disk,and the floppy drive have 34 pins signals connector+power connector,you can use SFRM72-FU.
some Tajima machines witch read only 720K disk have floppy drive with 26 pins signals connector,without power connector.
in this case you need another model of emulator.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

finally i used an Gotek emulator(SFRM72-FU) for an Tajima product.
is TFD II disk reader(see picture)
the model of floppy drive was NEC 1037A,read only 720K disk
i don t have software to make 100,720K folders,so i made test first with the USB stick formatted 720K (like old floppy disk) and then formatted FAT32.
jumpers position 
SO-on
JA-on
rest of jumpers off.
i both cases the emulator read the USB stick.
for this application is an little problem,power cable is to short.
is very easy to extend it,only to pay attention to wires colors. 

i am sure the Gotek emulators will work also with Tajima machines,according with the model you have


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I used again some Gotek emulators
One was SFR1M44-FU for HAPPY HCD 6 heads machine.
Jumpers setting:
S0-on
JA-on

Another two SFR1M44-SUE for an Chinese machine and for an disk reader.
Jumper
S1-on
All work OK.

Time to time could be an little problem:

Not all the time red color for 34 wires signal cable is pin Nr.1
For some application I had ,red color was for pin 34.
So ,pay attention to identify correct pin Nr.1 !!!!!


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally I installed an Gotek emulator to an Tajima TMFD.
The only problem is the 34 wires cable and power cable is to short (the emulator length is different from floppy drive),and was necessary to install it 2cm inside the panel.
Is easy to make another signal cable ant to extend power cable(I do not had with me cable and connectors).
The emulator work OK.
The model is SFRM-72FU,machine read only 720K disk.

Till now I installed Gotek emulators to Happy and Chinese machines,Tajima and Chinese disk readers and now to Tajima TMFD.
All work OK.


----------



## Royroy1911 (Mar 20, 2020)

I need help for install emulador in tajima TMFX c 904


----------



## Royroy1911 (Mar 20, 2020)

I need help for install emulador in tajima TMFX c 904


----------



## Royroy1911 (Mar 20, 2020)

I need help for install emulador in tajima TMFX c 904


----------



## Royroy1911 (Mar 20, 2020)

I need help for install emulador in tajima TMFX c 904


----------

